# Storage of gonal f and ovitrelle



## Reddeb (Dec 24, 2010)

I'm on the 3rd day of my Stims and have been keeping both these drugs in the fridge at 3 degrees as recommended. Last night the fridge broke! Which wasn't discovered until this morning when I took my morning dose of gonal f. The temperature of the fridge was roughly 9 degrees. Fridge now back at 3 degrees but will this have harmed the drugs? Thanks for your help


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Very unlikely to have affected it if it was only 9 degrees for a few hours. If you are sure it was not higher. Most people just put it in the fridge and don't monitor the actual temperature. The temperature around the inside of a domestic fridge can also vary enormously. If it were in its box and wrapped, this will also keep the temperature more even.

Here is what the product license says for gonal f

Store in a refrigerator (2°C-8°C). Do not freeze.Before  opening and within its shelf life, the medicinal product may be removed  from the refrigerator, without being refrigerated again, for up to 3  months at or below 25°C. The product must be discarded if it has not  been used after 3 months.


Here is the ovitrelle
Store in a refrigerator (2oC – 8oC). Store in the original package. Within its shelf-life, the solution may be stored at or below 25oC for up to 30 days without being refrigerated again during this period. It must be discarded if not used after these 30 days.

You have to make a judgement about whether the temperature was more out of range and the length of time yourself.


----------



## Reddeb (Dec 24, 2010)

Thanks for your reply, I'm sure it was only 9 degrees but not sure at what time this happened. I think though that it will be ok as it says it doesn't have to be stored in fridge but can also be kept at room temp? Thanks again


----------

